# Milan - Roma: 7 maggio 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (30 Aprile 2017)

Il Milan, dopo il deludentissimo pareggio per 1-1 contro il Crotone, tornerà in campo domenica 7 maggio. E sarà big match di giornata. I rossoneri ospiteranno la Roma che arriva dalla pesante sconfitta nel derby contro la Lazio.

Milan - Roma si disputerà domenica 7 maggio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Strootman e De Rossi a rischio prova tv e squalifica. L'olandese, per la simulazione sul rigore assegnatogli mentre l'italiano per l'esultanza (mani nelle parte basse) dopo il gol realizzato.

Inoltre, Rudiger sarà squalificato e Fazio è a rischio per un problema fisico.

Dove vedere Milan - Roma in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti sulla partita.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Aprile 2017)

2 fisso , senza alcun dubbio. 
Mah, speriamo che l'Inter fra Napoli stasera e Genoa domenica sappia fare peggio


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan, dopo il deludentissimo pareggio per 1-1 contro il Crotone, tornerà in campo domenica 7 maggio. E sarà big match di giornata. I rossoneri ospiteranno la Roma che arriva dalla pesante sconfitta nel derby contro la Lazio.
> 
> Milan - Roma si disputerà domenica 7 maggio 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> ...



Vediamo come sarà il tempo meteorologico .

Importante è non scegliere la parte del campo con il vento che soffia contro.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2017)

La Roma è allo sbando

Una squadra decente avrebbe la vittoria in tasca, ma per come siamo messi è dura.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2017)

La Roma fisicamente è morta, crollata, sepolta. Quindi sarà difficile. Lo sappiamo benissimo.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2017)

una partita fra 2 squadre che mentalmente hanno mollato. 

loro hanno più qualità quindi alla fine verrà fuori la differenza tecnica, visto che le motivazioni stanno a zero.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Aprile 2017)

La Roma mentalmente è crollata, ma nella partita secca la loro qualità verrà sicuramente fuori
Ci conviene confidare nelle avversarie di inter e fiorentina


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Aprile 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> una partita fra 2 squadre che mentalmente hanno mollato.
> 
> loro hanno più qualità quindi alla fine verrà fuori la differenza tecnica, visto che le motivazioni stanno a zero.



Beh la Roma ha l'obiettivo secondo posto, visto che non vogliono sicuramente ripetere il fallimento del preliminare, sicuramente loro hanno un obiettivo a cui tengono più rispetto al nostro


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2017)

Non mi sorprenderei se giocassimo meglio con la Roma rispetto alle partite con Empoli, Pescara e Crotone.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Aprile 2017)

Io sta partita la sento quasi come il derby.
Odio la Roma da sempre e non sopporto quando perdiamo contro questi perdenti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Aprile 2017)

Contro di noi visto che non hanno più nulla da chiedere sicuramente faranno bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2017)

Non c'è partita.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Maggio 2017)

La Roma deve vincere assolutamente per il secondo posto. Noi dobbiamo vincere per le speranze di Europa League.

Risultato?

Un bel pareggino, Juventus che festeggia il titolo sul divano, noi che potremmo dire di aver fatto il miracolo di fermare la Rometta.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Maggio 2017)

Con le ultime due partite buttate siamo obbligati a fare almeno tre punti tra Roma e Atalanta. Il che sarà molto difficile...


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Maggio 2017)

I l'Inter perderà pure a Genova. La Roma vincerà di misura. Noi ci giocheremo l'Europa League a Bergamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Roma deve vincere assolutamente per il secondo posto. Noi dobbiamo vincere per le speranze di Europa League.
> 
> Risultato?
> 
> Un bel pareggino, Juventus che festeggia il titolo sul divano, noi che potremmo dire di aver fatto il miracolo di fermare la Rometta.


Anch'io vedo il pareggio e probabilmente sarà pareggio pure con l'Atalanta; di conseguenza, dobbiamo sperare che l'Inter non le vinca tutte e due con Genoa e Sassuolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2017)

Sesto posto ormai è andato, contro Empoli e Scrotone si doveva FARE 6 PUNTI. 

Esigo l'esonero a fine stagione, Montella non ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo minimo. Come non lo hanno fatto i suoi predecessori. Qualcuno deve pagare


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me ci asfalteranno come non accade da tempo.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sesto posto ormai è andato, contro Empoli e Scrotone si doveva FARE 6 PUNTI.
> 
> Esigo l'esonero a fine stagione, Montella non ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo minimo. Come non lo hanno fatto i suoi predecessori. Qualcuno deve pagare


Non può essere sempre colpa dell'allenatore. Bisogna rifondare una squadra intera. Se non c'è di meglio in giro io confermerei Montella sperando in una grande squadra a settembre.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Maggio 2017)

Non c'è alcuna possibilità di prendere i 3 punti. Vada bene bene , ne strappiamo uno. Loro stanno a pezzi ma non non siamo da meno, stiamo peggio di loro.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2017)

*Strootman e De Rossi a rischio prova tv e squalifica. L'olandese, per la simulazione sul rigore assegnatogli mentre l'italiano per l'esultanza (mani nelle parte basse) dopo il gol realizzato.

Inoltre, Rudiger sarà squalificato e Fazio è a rischio per un problema fisico.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2017)

Questa è dura. Firmerei per un pareggio.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Strootman e De Rossi a rischio prova tv e squalifica. L'olandese, per la simulazione sul rigore assegnatogli mentre l'italiano per l'esultanza (mani nelle parte basse) dopo il gol realizzato.
> 
> Inoltre, Rudiger sarà squalificato e Fazio è a rischio per un problema fisico.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Strootman e De Rossi a rischio prova tv e squalifica. L'olandese, per la simulazione sul rigore assegnatogli mentre l'italiano per l'esultanza (mani nelle parte basse) dopo il gol realizzato.
> 
> Inoltre, Rudiger sarà squalificato e Fazio è a rischio per un problema fisico.*


Ottimo.. speriamo gli manchino entrambi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Maggio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprenderei se giocassimo meglio con la Roma rispetto alle partite con Empoli, Pescara e Crotone.



Ho subito pensato la stessa cosa; ricordiamoci che il Milan non è quello visto nelle ultime partite. Sappiamo di poter fare meglio e spero che succeda in una cornice importante come quella di un San Siro gremito contro quei simulatori della Roma.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Maggio 2017)

Strootman a parte che ci siamo noi 3 giornate le merita tutte


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Strootman a parte che ci siamo noi 3 giornate le merita tutte


Speriamo squalifichino anche de Rossi per il gestaccio..
Lo meriterebbe.. ma sappiamo che probabilmente purtroppo non andrà così..


----------



## Mika (2 Maggio 2017)

Il Milan per assurdo ha fatto le meglio partite proprio quando sapeva di partire sconfitta contro le big. Probabilmente non sapendo impostare il gioco per l'assenza di qualità a centrocampo andiamo meglio quando dobbiamo fare trincea e ripartire di contropiede. Quindi non penso che prenderemo una imbarcata colossale e sentendo amici Romanisti hanno più paura loro di noi che noi di loro proprio per i motivi suddetti. La vedo impossibile contro l'Atalanta invece.


----------



## Superpippo80 (2 Maggio 2017)

*Strootman squalificato due giornate dal Giudice sportivo. Salta Milan e Juventus. Nessuna sanzione per De Rossi.*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Maggio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Strootman squalificato due giornate dal Giudice sportivo. Salta Milan e Juventus.*


De rossi invece come preventivato proprio niente ...


----------



## Crox93 (2 Maggio 2017)

Inutile pure commentare, loro sono in crisi e hanno la partita più semplice possibile per riprendersi.
Tre punti facili per la Rometta


----------



## Gekyn (2 Maggio 2017)

Partita da vincere.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2017)

*Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di MILAN-Roma:
*


----------



## zlatan (3 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sesto posto ormai è andato, contro Empoli e Scrotone si doveva FARE 6 PUNTI.
> 
> Esigo l'esonero a fine stagione, Montella non ha raggiunto l'obbiettivo minimo. Come non lo hanno fatto i suoi predecessori. Qualcuno deve pagare



Io richiamerei Brocchi ma si dai....


----------



## Superpippo80 (3 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di MILAN-Roma:
> *



Ma basta Mati Fernandez!


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di MILAN-Roma:
> *



Pasalic+Mati+Sosa= Sconfitta.


----------



## zlatan (4 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pasalic+Mati+Sosa= Sconfitta.



Pensate all'anno prossimo Fabregas Kessie/Pellegrini Jack 
Magara... come dicono a Roma...


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Maggio 2017)

Ma Locatelli per quale motivo non gioca titolare soprattutto vedendo quanto sono scandalosi Sosa e Mati?


----------



## zlatan (4 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma Locatelli per quale motivo non gioca titolare soprattutto vedendo quanto sono scandalosi Sosa e Mati?



Perchè Locatelli è molto difensivo, e a Montella piacciono giocatori più tecnici che sanno trattare meglio la palla. Con questo non voglio dire meglio Sosa, ma purtroppo nella sua scarsità, Sosa ha dei cambi di gioco che Locatelli purtroppo non ha...


----------



## Superpippo80 (4 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma Locatelli per quale motivo non gioca titolare soprattutto vedendo quanto sono scandalosi Sosa e Mati?



Perchè è scarso forte.


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2017)

*Designato l'arbitro di Milan - Roma. E' Rizzoli.*


----------



## Tahva (4 Maggio 2017)

Il mio ragazzo (juventino, quindi un eroe a venirsi a vedere il Milan  ) mi ha regalato i biglietti per il secondo anello rosso, quindi spero ancora più del solito che domenica sera ci sia uno spettacolo decoroso...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze secondo Sky di MILAN-Roma:
> *




Montella a questo punto è in malafede.

De Sciglio che fa un errore grave a partita ed è promesso alla Juve, Mati Fernandez-Sosa tandem di centrocampo e Zapata in difesa.

Ho capito che la rosa ha dei limiti, ma quello che sta facendo è ridicolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2017)

Ancora De Sciglio, ma io mi sparo negli occhi per non vederlo. Basta.


----------



## Gas (4 Maggio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ancora De Sciglio, ma io mi sparo negli occhi per non vederlo. Basta.



Bacca invece ti soddisfa ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Maggio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Bacca invece ti soddisfa ?



De Sciglio è la punta più alta di vomito degli ultimi 20 anni a mio avviso quindi mette in ombra tutti


----------



## Didaco (4 Maggio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Montella a questo punto è in malafede.
> 
> De Sciglio che fa un errore grave a partita ed è promesso alla Juve, Mati Fernandez-Sosa tandem di centrocampo e Zapata in difesa.
> 
> Ho capito che la rosa ha dei limiti, ma quello che sta facendo è ridicolo.



Fuga dal sesto posto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Maggio 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Il mio ragazzo (juventino, quindi un eroe a venirsi a vedere il Milan  ) mi ha regalato i biglietti per il secondo anello rosso, quindi spero ancora più del solito che domenica sera ci sia uno spettacolo decoroso...



si ma se è Juventino lascialo, magari sei ancora in tempo nel trovarti un milanista doc 

Si scherza ovviamente.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Maggio 2017)

Io sono un sostenitore di Montella MA a questo punto concordo sia in malafede. Mettere ancora sosa-mari fernandez è da manicomio. 

Un applauso allo staff medico: Romagnolacci di questo passo salta anche la preparazione estiva.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Maggio 2017)

e metti a Montolivo su


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Maggio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e metti a Montolivo su



Magari


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazza in edicola


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (5 Maggio 2017)

Ma basta con sto cesso di mati fernandez ... basta !!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Maggio 2017)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni di MILAN-Roma secondo Sportmediaset: *


----------



## mistergao (5 Maggio 2017)

Per essere dura, è dura. La speranza è che la Roma, priva di due pedina fondamentali, non sia in serata. Tenete poi presente che è una squadra umorale, non è una Juventus che se perde una partita gioca quella dopo con il doppio della grinta, la Roma è una squadra che se perde si smoscia, magari li troviamo sgonfi e tiriamo a casa un pareggino.


----------



## zlatan (5 Maggio 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Io sono un sostenitore di Montella MA a questo punto concordo sia in malafede. Mettere ancora sosa-mari fernandez è da manicomio.
> 
> Un applauso allo staff medico: Romagnolacci di questo passo salta anche la preparazione estiva.



Sugli infortuni è incredibile. Bertolacci doveva star fermo mezza partita, è fuori da 40 giorni, Romagnoli era in dubbio per Empoli, e invece fuori un mese... Boh...


----------



## zlatan (5 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari



Tutti tranne Montolivo, piuttosto Poli e ho detto tutto....


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Maggio 2017)

Mai Montolivo. Piuttosto in 10.


----------



## Superpippo80 (5 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazze di MILAN-Roma secondo Sportmediaset: *



Secondo Sky giocano Calabria e Lapadula


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Maggio 2017)

Secondo pellegatti bacca ultimamente è parecchio demotivato e giù fisicamente, quindi anche questa settimana dovrebbe essere preferito lapadula


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo pellegatti bacca ultimamente è parecchio demotivato e giù fisicamente, quindi anche questa settimana dovrebbe essere preferito lapadula


Poverino.. c'è rimasto male perché vede che puntiamo su morata ? 
Perché , pensava di rimanere al centro del progetto? Di essere il nostro bomber del futuro? Ma che se ne vada sto cesso con due ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Maggio 2017)

L'unico motivo di attesa per questa partita, per quanto mi riguarda, è che dopo di questa ne mancheranno solamente altre 3.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Maggio 2017)

questa si vince!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2017)

Va bene anche il pareggio


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2017)

*I convocati di Montella
[FONT=&quot]
PORTIERI: Donnarumma, Plizzari, Storari[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DIFENSORI: Calabria, De Sciglio, Gabbia, Gomez, Paletta, Vangioni, Zapata[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]CENTROCAMPISTI: Bertolacci, Fernandez, Honda, Locatelli, Montolivo, Pasalic, Sosa[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ATTACCANTI: Bacca, Cutrone, Deulofeu, Lapadula, Ocampos, Suso.[/FONT]*


----------



## Aron (6 Maggio 2017)

Ci sarà da ridere se si perde con la Roma e si mantiene lo stesso distacco di punti da Inter e Fiorentina


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2017)

Romagnoli è morto..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Maggio 2017)

Da vincere.... Europa league obiettivo da centrare


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Maggio 2017)

Visto che i gobbi devono festeggiare lo scudetto sono appena salite di molto le nostre probabilità di vittoria

Edit : anzi no perché c'e il Napoli a -8 dai ladri


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 7 maggio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 7 maggio


Centrocampo da lega pro


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Maggio 2017)

Guardando la panchina formazione quasi obbligata. Io però avrei messo Locatelli al posto di Pasalic.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Peccato oggi ci piallino ... con il pareggio dell Atalanta si poteva addirittura sperare nel miracolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2017)

Stasera è FONDAMENTALE almeno pareggiare

Tirate fuori le palle se le avete


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

Forza raga 3 punti oggi è 3 punti a bergamo per prenderci quel quinto posto senza preliminari di europa league.


----------



## Therealsalva (7 Maggio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Stasera è FONDAMENTALE almeno pareggiare
> 
> Tirate fuori le palle se le avete



Esatto, si gioca sempre per vincere, ma oggi anche un pareggino sarebbe come la manna


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

L'Inter ha perso ancora, la Fiorentina pareggiato. 
Oggi non bisogna perdere. Se non andiamo in Europa quest'anno che sembra che nessuno voglia arrivare al sesto posto, quando ci andiamo?

Voglio vedere una squadra con carattere, dal primo minuto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabili formazioni dalla Gazzetta in edicola oggi 7 maggio



Montella quante volta ha vinto contro la Roma? Mi sembra che abbia preso sempre piallate.. corregetemi se sbaglio


----------



## gianluca1193 (7 Maggio 2017)

Abbiamo già i remi in barca.
Vediamo chi vincerà questa fuga dal'EL tra le milanesi e la Fiorentina...


----------



## J&B (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma ci serve davvero questa EL?


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ma ci serve davvero questa EL?



Direi di sì, anche per il mercato ed avere un minino di appeal in più. 

È da un po' di anni che alla fine della stagione leggo/sento (non per forza qui) che l'europa league può non servire ma alla fine l'anno dopo non migliora nulla


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Maggio 2017)

Forza ragazzi, questa è da vincere! Spero di vedere tutti con il coltello tra i denti, bisogna riscattare i risultati deludenti delle ultime uscite.


----------



## sion (7 Maggio 2017)

Non schiferei un pareggio


----------



## claudiop77 (7 Maggio 2017)

Bisogna provare a vincere finché c'è speranza di arrivare quinti. Se poi si pareggia avremmo comunque ottime chance per il sesto posto.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

*Ufficiali:
**
Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.

**Roma (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Emerson, Manolas, Fazio, Juan Jesus; De Rossi, Paredes; Salah, Nainggolan, Perotti; Dzeko.*


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Sto male solo a guardare i nomi nostri del centrocampo&#55357;&#56863;


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> **
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> **Roma (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Emerson, Manolas, Fazio, Juan Jesus; De Rossi, Paredes; Salah, Nainggolan, Perotti; Dzeko.*



Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Sto male solo a guardare i nomi nostri del centrocampo��



Oddio, pure una difesa con Zapata e Vangioni non è che proprio trasmetta tranquillità.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Piccola riflessione, l'agghiacciante trio di centrocampo Sosa, Pasalic, Mati Fernández potrebbe essere in rosa anche l'anno prossimo, dal momento che Sosa non è facilissimo da vendere e comunque Montella ci punta, Pasalic para lo vogliano riscattare e per Mati discorso simile, essendo pupillo di Montella e il riscatto è fissato a due noccioline.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Piccola riflessione, l'agghiacciante trio di centrocampo Sosa, Pasalic, Mati Fernández potrebbe essere in rosa anche l'anno prossimo, dal momento che Sosa non è facilissimo da vendere e comunque Montella ci punta, Pasalic para lo vogliano riscattare e per Mati discorso simile, essendo pupillo di Montella e il riscatto è fissato a due noccioline.



Al massimo resta Sosa per come la vedo io.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Al massimo resta Sosa per come la vedo io.



Per come la vedo io dovrebbero partire tutti e tre, ma ho il timore che potrebbe avverarsi questa mia riflessione. Dei tre, figurati, terrei al massimo Pasalic, che per lo meno (se non altro per una pura questione anagrafica) ha margini di miglioramento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io dovrebbero partire tutti e tre, ma ho il timore che potrebbe avverarsi questa mia riflessione. Dei tre, figurati, terrei al massimo Pasalic, che per lo meno (se non altro per una pura questione anagrafica) ha margini di miglioramento.



Nessuno dei giocatori in prestito verrà riscattato, chiaramente è una mia sensazione


Ma parliamo della partita dai, non so perché ho buone sensazioni


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei giocatori in prestito verrà riscattato, chiaramente è una mia sensazione
> 
> 
> Ma parliamo della partita dai, non so perché ho buone sensazioni



Mi auguro tu abbia ragione!


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> **
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> **Roma (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Emerson, Manolas, Fazio, Juan Jesus; De Rossi, Paredes; Salah, Nainggolan, Perotti; Dzeko.*




Dobbiamo vincere, vincere, vincere per agguantare il quinto posto domenica prossima. Lo ha detto anche Mirabelli. La vittoria oggi è vitale.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Forza ragazziiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> *[FONT=&]*
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Roma (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Emerson, Manolas, Fazio, Juan Jesus; De Rossi, Paredes; Salah, Nainggolan, Perotti; Dzeko.*[/FONT]



Se non si vince, saranno 4 partite consecutive senza vittoria.. ed secondo me è vergognoso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere, vincere, vincere per agguantare il quinto posto domenica prossima. Lo ha detto anche Mirabelli. La vittoria oggi è vitale.



Avessimo fatto filotto di 9 punti con Pescara, Empoli e Crotone non saremmo qui a sperare nell'impresa... ma con i se e con i ma, non si va in EL, quindi.... forza ragazzi, regalateci una serata speciale!


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

Dai ragazzi...una piccola soddisfazione...


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma vaff...

Che roba.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Se ciao finita


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

vangioni


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Che gol della Roma...

Certo, se giochiamo con Vangioni...


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Salah si che è devastante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Che gol ha fatto ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Che palle


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

gosh!


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Che schifo Dzeko eh?


----------



## Kaw (7 Maggio 2017)

Dal closing non ne abbiamo vinta manco una...


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

Eh ma Dzeko è uno scarpone secondo alcuni professoroni...


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Questo Milan che fa pressing contro questa Roma è follia (infatti abbiamo preso goal su un pressing mal riuscito).


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

fisicamente ci stanno stuprando.


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

In questi primi minuti si vede tutta la differenza tra una squadra che ha giocatori veri...e una che ha mezzi figuri...
Ecco chi arriva arriva spero di non leggere più alcuni nomi sulla maglia rossonera...è una vergogna


----------



## ignaxio (7 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Che schifo Dzeko eh?



è come Bacca.. sì sì


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2017)

Rimpiango persino montolivo al posto di dell'aborto di sosa


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Eh ma Dzeko è uno scarpone secondo alcuni professoroni...



Guarda anche chi gli gioca vicino.

Dzeko in questo Milan avrebbe un rendimento molto più simile a quello di Bacca.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

De Scempio si fa saltare come un birillo


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

De Sciglio sulla fascia destra se possibile è ancora più imbarazzante che su quella opposta


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Rimpiango persino montolivo al posto di dell'aborto di sosa



Non cadiamo in questo trappolone.

Se davvero l'anno prossimo ci saranno due attaccanti top, sarebbe comunque una follia giocare poi a centrocampo con Montolivo titolare.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guarda anche chi gli gioca vicino.
> 
> Dzeko in questo Milan avrebbe un rendimento molto più simile a quello di Bacca.



Bacca al posto di dzeko ne dubito, visto i gol che sbaglia. Visto le palle che perde, visto che non sa fare un passaggio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Siamo sicuri questo non fosse rigore ? Mah


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guarda anche chi gli gioca vicino.
> 
> Dzeko in questo Milan avrebbe un rendimento molto più simile a quello di Bacca.



Lascia stare.. Dzeko l'anno scorso sbagliava di tutto e qui dentro era ritenuto un cesso. E' sempre cosi l'erba del vicino sempre più verde.. quest'anno un fenomeno l'anno scorso Vacca ritenuto più forte quest'anno un cesso.

L'anno prossimo magari Dzeko torna ad essere il sopravlutato che è si dirà che era un cesso.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non cadiamo in questo trappolone.
> 
> Se davvero l'anno prossimo ci saranno due attaccanti top, sarebbe comunque una follia giocare poi a centrocampo con Montolivo titolare.


Io guardo ad adesso. Dobbiamo cmq arrivare sesti. E con certi aborti in campo non ci arrivi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Sto Mati Ferndaz dove è stato racattato?


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Di questo passo ce ne fanno quattro solo nel primo tempo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Si vabbè.. ma come stanno tirando questi ?


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> De Sciglio sulla fascia destra se possibile è ancora più imbarazzante che su quella opposta



E' la brutta copia di Helveg, il che è tutto dire


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri questo non fosse rigore ? Mah



Per me poteva starci, forse un po' stirato ma la spinta c'era.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Alle solite, i cessi la combinano e ci sbilanciamo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

se continua così ne prendiamo 3 o 4


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Tra loro e noi c'è un abisso pazzesco. Siamo da sesto/settimo posto. Non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lascia stare.. Dzeko l'anno scorso sbagliava di tutto e qui dentro era ritenuto un cesso. E' sempre cosi l'erba del vicino sempre più verde.. quest'anno un fenomeno l'anno scorso Vacca ritenuto più forte quest'anno un cesso.
> 
> L'anno prossimo magari Dzeko torna ad essere il sopravlutato che è si dirà che era un cesso.



Si e tutti gli anni prima?


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lascia stare.. Dzeko l'anno scorso sbagliava di tutto e qui dentro era ritenuto un cesso. E' sempre cosi l'erba del vicino sempre più verde.. quest'anno un fenomeno l'anno scorso Vacca ritenuto più forte quest'anno un cesso.
> 
> L'anno prossimo magari Dzeko torna ad essere il sopravlutato che è si dirà che era un cesso.



Speriamo che torni ad essere sopravvalutato alla Roma e non da noi (meglio Kalinic a quel punto).


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma Nainggolan non lo segue mai nessuno? Anche in questa ultima azione era solo al limite dell'area con 4 metri tra lui e i difensori.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si e tutti gli anni prima?



Wolsburg a parte, sto Dzeko con quella squadra mostrusa del City in 5 anni non è mai andato sopra i 15 gol in campionato.

Quest'anno è la sua annata della vita.


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

Che tiro di uallarito


----------



## Garrincha (7 Maggio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bacca al posto di dzeko ne dubito, visto i gol che sbaglia. Visto le palle che perde, visto che non sa fare un passaggio



Bacca nella Roma sarebbe capocannoniere


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Montella è il classico allenatore con cui, quando DEVI vincere, alla fine non vinci mai.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Madonna Sosa quasi fa il miracolo!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Si vede che siamo una squadra senza giocatori che ti cambiano la partita... non c'è inventiva, non c'è niente..


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Vangioni è la terza volta che fa un cross dalla trequarti... ma provare a fare 15 metri in più per metterla in mezzo?


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Bacca nella Roma sarebbe capocannoniere



Però mettetevi d'accordo...o Bacca è forte oppure è il pippone che non sa stoppare palla di cui molti parlano


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

The scempio


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

Finita 0-2


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

Bene dai...0-2 in 27 minuti...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Se ciao


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

2-0 Geko.

Montella ormai è bruciato. E' inutile andare avanti con questo qui. Si butterebbe solo un'altra, l'ennesima, stagione.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi, una punta forte ci serve come il pane. So che qui a molti Lapadula non dispiace, ma abbiamo bisogno proprio d'altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Insomma sto sesto posto nessuno lo vuole


----------



## Therealsalva (7 Maggio 2017)

Con un altro allenatore è palese che quel gol non lo prendi! Montella perdente! Incapace! &#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Dios..


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma come si fa a tenere questo allenatore in panchina e sta confermato. Ma è uno scherzo?


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Dai su non si può giocare con sosa in quel ruolo... è un suicidio


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

prevedo grasse risate nelle interviste a fine partita


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma cosa ci facea De Sciglio in marcatura su Dzeko???


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2017)

De Sciglio a marcare Dzeko? Vabbe


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo di non prenderne 5


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Geko.
> 
> Montella ormai è bruciato. E' inutile andare avanti con questo qui. Si butterebbe solo un'altra, l'ennesima, stagione.



Sono d'accordo. Non vinciamo da 4 partite di fila. Ed nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto 20 punti.. sono numeri da retrocessione.


----------



## Lambro (7 Maggio 2017)

Lo schifo di dzeko mammamia il cesso, vade retro meglio dolberg sisi come no... Cmq non difendiamo, lasciamo sempre l'1vs1 cosa che nel calcio moderno é tipo la morte. La juve difende in 11 TRIPLICANDO ogni situazione laterale, quintuplicando le centrali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Fermate quel cesso di Dzeko


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2017)

Speriamo stavolta le manate a desciglio arrivino davvero


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Partiamo sempre ad handicap. Sempre. Iniziamo le partite sempre sotto di uno o due gol. E' una cosa assolutamente inconcepibile.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

Senza Romagnoli abbiamo una difesa di ME**A


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Che scempio... mamma mia che nervoso..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-0 Geko.
> 
> Montella ormai è bruciato. E' inutile andare avanti con questo qui. Si butterebbe solo un'altra, l'ennesima, stagione.



Che c'entra Montella se deve giocare con Vangioni e ZAPATA ?


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2017)

E beh, vi aspettate i miracoli con Vangioni-Paletta-Zapata? Roba che manco il Genoa...


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Montella è il classico allenatore con cui, quando DEVI vincere, alla fine non vinci mai.



Vabbè, ma c'ha Vangioni contro Salah, Sosa contro Nainggolan...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Non vinciamo da 4 partite di fila. Ed nel girone di ritorno abbiamo fatto 20 punti.. sono numeri da retrocessione.



20? Sul serio?


----------



## ignaxio (7 Maggio 2017)

La nostra difesa dipende troppo da Romagnoli


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ennesimo errore di Donnarumma



Aveva De Sciglio, Lapadula e Zapata davanti.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2017)

Mi piacerebbe fare il conto del costo dei giocatori che abbiamo in campo, quanto ci sono costati... credo che non arriviamo a 30 milioni.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> The scempio



The captain


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma c'ha Vangioni contro Salah, Sosa contro Nainggolan...



Se il calcio funzionasse così la Roma vincerebbe 36 partite su 38.


----------



## Therealsalva (7 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che c'entra Montella se deve giocare con Vangioni e ZAPATA ?



No no, come Conte vincevamo la Champions, Dzeko questi due palloni li buttava al quarto anello spaventato dall'animo vincente del nostro mister


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

La Roma ci sovrasta sia tecnicamente che atleticamente. Chiudiamo baracca su


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2017)

Sicuramente oggi non c'e partita perche la Roma ci e troppo superiore...ma questa scusante non e mica valida per le gare contro Udinese, Empoli, Pescara e Crotone.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Questi qui sono in ferie dal giorno del derby, tanto quanto quelli dell'Inter.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Deulofeu che invece di tirare l'angolo tira in porta... ma chi si crede di essere ? Ronaldo ?


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni e Sosa insieme sono ufficialmente la banda del bucco.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Vabbè ragazzi, non sono questi i punti da fare per l'obiettivo Europa. Fare (eventualmente) punti con Juve, Roma e Napoli è grasso che cola, il dovere era farli con Empoli, Pescara, Crotone e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

Onestamente...della formazione titolare di questa sera spero di vedere al massimo 3 giocatori nell'11 titolare della prossima stagione: Donnarumma, Suso e Deulofeu


----------



## Garrincha (7 Maggio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Bacca al posto di dzeko ne dubito, visto i gol che sbaglia. Visto le palle che perde, visto che non sa fare un passaggio





Konrad ha scritto:


> Però mettetevi d'accordo...o Bacca è forte oppure è il pippone che non sa stoppare palla di cui molti parlano



E' un giocatore normale con un buon fiuto del gol che necessita di essere messo nelle condizioni giuste, non è uno che ti cambia la squadra ma viceversa, uno che rende oltre le sue capacità nell'ambiente adatto.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Sicuramente oggi non c'e partita perche la Roma ci e troppo superiore...ma questa scusante non e mica valida per le gare contro Udinese, Empoli, Pescara e Crotone.



No, no, per carità! Muntellaaaahhhhhh fa miracoli!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

La scusa della rosa "scarsa" vale solo per Montella comunque.. Inzaghi veniva piallato allo stesso modo e dicevamo che era un cesso.

I misteri della vita. Non abbiamo vinto contro Udinese, Scrotone Empoli Pescara e continuiamo con sta storia della rosa scarsa. La stessa Rosa che ha battuto e pareggiato contro la Lazio e che ha battuto i gobbi due volte su tre.

Allora se Montella era un fenomeno contro Lazio e Rube, allo stesso modo è disastroso contro le squadre che ho scritto.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Ci stanno scherzando.

Ma di che state parlando?

Ma non vedete come (non) è messa in campo questa squadra? Ma che roba è?


----------



## Kaw (7 Maggio 2017)

Sbandiamo alla grande!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

mamma mia.....le praterie proprio....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2017)

De Sciglio ogni volta che tocca palla mi sembra qualche ragazzo che non ha mai giocato a calcio finito in campo a caso. Sbaglia ogni movimento e stop. La stoppa sempre cosi che rimane fermo, mai un stop a seguire


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Maggio 2017)

Ci asfaltano, poco da dire


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se il calcio funzionasse così la Roma vincerebbe 36 partite su 38.



Chiaramente è un'insieme di cose che in questo momento ci manca, ma non ci credo che con Conte vedremmo Abate crossare come Tassotti e De Sciglio insinuarsi come Roberto Carlos. 

Conte può far diventare Romagnoli un fuoriclasse e Suso un grande attaccante, ma con i mediocri c'è poco o nulla su cui lavorare (al massimo corrono di più).


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Sono più forti loro e si sapeva, Montella deve rimanere che sarebbe il terzo allenatore in tre anni e francamente mi sono rotto ogni volta cambiare allenatore.

Si devono cambiare i giocatori ma per fortuna tra 3 partite questo campionato, l'ultimo della gestione del mercato di Berlusconi-Galliani, finisce.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Vabbè, questi giocano in un'altra categoria


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

Montella osceno stasera


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Vabbè, questi giocano in un'altra categoria



Sono stati a presi a pallonate dalla Lazio (non dal Barça) a più riprese.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia che schifo di squadra. Che schifo.
Due terzini che non giocherebbero neanche in lega pro. Due centrali che neanche cicciolina è così aperta. Un centrocampo che non giocherebbe neanche in Uzbekistan. Palla sempre a deulofeu e suso(quest'ultimo anche molto stanco sembra..) e che dio ce la mandi buona.. la punta non esiste neanche quindi neanche la commento


----------



## sette (7 Maggio 2017)

squadra di fantolini


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Squadra troppo scarsa e direi allenata molto male nell'ultimo periodo


----------



## Konrad (7 Maggio 2017)

2 gol e 2 pali...e Donnarumma contro tutti...


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Non c'è tattica, non c'è cattiveria, non c'è organizzazione. Niente di niente.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2017)

PREZZI D'ACQUISTO DEGLI 11 IN CAMPO

Donnarumma 0
De Sciglio 0
Paletta 2.5 mln
Zapata 5 mln
Vangioni 0
Fernandez 1 mln
Sosa 8 mln
Pasalic
Deulofeu 0
Lapadula 8 mln
Suso 0

Ecco una delle spiegazioni dello schifo. Squadra di raccattati.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

più ci vedo giocare e più penso che non bastano gli acquisti ipotizzati finora
servono 4 difensori e un grande mediano


----------



## Lambro (7 Maggio 2017)

Abbiamo una rosa penosa e siamo in fase fisica molto calante, potevano farcrne 8 solo in 40minuti lol


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2017)

Sosa è improponibile.Grave che Montella insista su di lui.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La scusa della rosa "scarsa" vale solo per Montella comunque.. Inzaghi veniva piallato allo stesso modo e dicevamo che era un cesso.
> 
> I misteri della vita. Non abbiamo vinto contro Udinese, Scrotone Empoli Pescara e continuiamo con sta storia della rosa scarsa. La stessa Rosa che ha battuto e pareggiato contro la Lazio e che ha battuto i gobbi due volte su tre.
> 
> Allora se Montella era un fenomeno contro Lazio e Rube, allo stesso modo è disastroso contro le squadre che ho scritto.



Ma aveva Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Abate e Antonelli.

A centrocampo c'era un Locatelli più in forma psicofisiche di ora.
E Suso e Paletta erano al top della forma.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La scusa della rosa "scarsa" vale solo per Montella comunque.. Inzaghi veniva piallato allo stesso modo e dicevamo che era un cesso.



Esatto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 20? Sul serio?



Non sto scherzando abbiamo fatto 20 punti nel girone di ritorno

Davanti al crotone, Udinese,Cagliari, Bologna, Chievo, Empoli, Genoa, Palermo e Pescara


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Squadra troppo scarsa e direi allenata molto male nell'ultimo periodo



Hanno staccato la spina tutti, allenatore compreso, e su questo ci sarebbe molto da riflettere.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Gli unici imprescindibili sono gigio jack e romagnoli


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

perotti fa schifo da 13 partie.. ovviamente stasera è maradona


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> PREZZI D'ACQUISTO DEGLI 11 IN CAMPO
> 
> Donnarumma 0
> De Sciglio 0
> ...



Raccattati anche male, visto che la Juve a zero ci ha soffiato Pirlo e si è presa Llorente, Pogba e Kedira.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, no, per carità! Muntellaaaahhhhhh fa miracoli!!!



Si si si cavolo Montella che non fa giocare Alves, Bonucci, Ramos, Alaba, Kroos, Modric, Iniesta, Messi, Cristiano e Lewandoski...


----------



## Lambro (7 Maggio 2017)

Giochiamo lunghissimi, le punte difendobo zero, vabbé dai abbiamo spento la luce da ormai un mese


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

ma come l'ha preparata sta partita?


----------



## markjordan (7 Maggio 2017)

troppo offensivi
3 cc che non coprono
montella e' in down


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> più ci vedo giocare e più penso che non bastano gli acquisti ipotizzati finora
> servono 4 difensori e un grande mediano



Di sicuro sarebbe una follia spendere tanto per due attaccanti per restare con un centrocampo con elementi così mediocri sia dal punto di vista tecnico sia mentale.
Gli unici centrocampisti su cui puntare sono Bonaventura e Locatelli (in prospettiva), gli altri possono tutti andare altrove.


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia de sciglio.. che minorato


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma come l'ha preparata sta partita?



Ridendo, probabilmente.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Maggio 2017)

Partita finita in 10 minuti, nulla da commentare


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sto scherzando abbiamo fatto 20 punti nel girone di ritorno
> 
> Davanti al crotone, Udinese,Cagliari, Bologna, Chievo, Empoli, Genoa, Palermo e Pescara



Tifo'o, parliamoci chiaro: tu hai una visione del calcio catastrofica. Niente ti va mai bene. Sono tutti scarsi, o sopravvalutati, o mediocri, o perdenti. Un giorno ce l'hai con Ancelotti, uno con Klopp, uno con Guardiola, uno con Spalletti, uno con Allegri. Per non parlare dei giocatori. Manco se fossimo secondi con questa squadra saresti contento.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sosa è improponibile.Grave che Montella insista su di lui.



Concordo, BASTA Sosa davanti alla difesa!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

A Bergamo non si vince manco morendo.. e saranno 5 partite di fila senza vittoria..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Maggio 2017)

La cosa bella è che quando facevano catenaccio e contropiede abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, poi quando gli è venuta la mania del centrocampo pseudotecnico con Mati Fernandez e Sosa siamo stati umiliati da tutti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Sondaggio: Netflix o il secondo tempo di Milan - Roma?


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: Netflix o il secondo tempo di Milan - Roma?



L'allenatore nel pallone


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Va beh, almeno 7/11 della squadra va buttata nel wc...


----------



## Crox93 (7 Maggio 2017)

Prima o poi vinceremo la prima partita con la nuova proprietà


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Sondaggio: Netflix o il secondo tempo di Milan - Roma?



La partita.... Prevedo una marea di altri goal.... Giallo rossi


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Concordo, BASTA Sosa davanti alla difesa!



Se non giocasse Sosa, giocherebbe Locatelli (che non è più il Locatelli dell'andata).
Montolivo è in condizioni quasi impresentabili. 

Oggettivamente c'è poco da fare.


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Una vergogna imbarazzante, squadra messa in campo da cani, lunga, sbilanciata. Ma poi cosa minchia inizi il gioco palla al piede dalla difesa se abbiamo degli scarpari? Insistere senza un perchè


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

altro che 80 mln per la punta. 

qua va rifatta l'intera difesa (panchinari compresi), nonchè rifondare l'intero centrocampo. 

cosa te ne fai del bomber da 20 gol davanti, se dietro sei un colabrodo ?


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'allenatore nel pallone



Lo farei vedere a Montella. Forse la B-zona gli ispirerebbe nuove soluzioni tattiche.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Maggio 2017)

Cremonese-Roma 0-2


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> altro che 80 mln per la punta.
> 
> qua va rifatta l'intera difesa (panchinari compresi), nonchè rifondare l'intero centrocampo.
> 
> *cosa te ne fai del bomber da 20 gol davanti*, se dietro sei un colabrodo ?


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che quando facevano catenaccio e contropiede abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, poi quando gli è venuta la mania del centrocampo pseudotecnico con Mati Fernandez e Sosa siamo stati umiliati da tutti.



Verissimo anche anche questo


----------



## markjordan (7 Maggio 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che quando facevano catenaccio e contropiede abbiamo fatto 39 punti nel girone di ritorno, poi quando gli è venuta la mania del centrocampo pseudotecnico con Mati Fernandez e Sosa siamo stati umiliati da tutti.


eggia'


----------



## neversayconte (7 Maggio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> altro che 80 mln per la punta.
> 
> qua va rifatta l'intera difesa (panchinari compresi), nonchè rifondare l'intero centrocampo.
> 
> cosa te ne fai del bomber da 20 gol davanti, se dietro sei un colabrodo ?



la punta è lo specchietto per le allodole. 
le allodole sono i tifosi che non capiscono niente di calcio.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Direi che sto facendo bene a giocare a Starcraft 2 invece di vedere sta roba. Credo continuerò a fare così fino alla fine del campionato quando "gioca" sta squadra, non è degna di essere chiamata Milan.


----------



## 1972 (7 Maggio 2017)

avevo scritto in altro post che zeco questo anno supera i 40 gol e qualcuno si e' scandalizzato! c' e' chi lo schifa preferendo scic, dolberg e lacazzetto.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mamma mia de sciglio.. che minorato



eh ma a destra gioca meglio !!!1!1!1

a un certo punto è dovuto andare suso a fare il terzino perchè lui era chissà dove, sto aborto.


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2017)

Dispiace ma Montella non può presentare un centrocampo del genere contro la Roma.Tutti e tre gli interpreti lenti,statici,che non fanno filtro e che quindi non possono assolutamente reggere le tre punte davanti che spesso non tornano.Io sono sempre stato dell'idea che il problema maggiore sia assolutamente la squadra che è scarsa,però, stasera, e anche nelle ultime partite,Vincenzo ci sta mettendo del suo.Puoi perdere contro la Roma,ma non così.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Maggio 2017)

Come ho ripetuto per tutto il girone d'andata, questa squadra per il 50% era Niang e Bonaventura.

Poi per alcuni Niang o Dzeko sono bidoni, ma questa è un altra storia.

Oggi manchiamo terribilmente di qualità, Sosa e Mati parrebbero giocatori tecnici, ma non è vero,
perchè se non l'abbini alla velocità e alla potenza giusto il giocoliere al circo puoi fare.

Deu ci mette buona volontà, forse l'unico, ma è tanto un vorrei ma non posso,
Niang sbagliava, lui proprio non è in grado.


----------



## sette (7 Maggio 2017)

e che fenomeno Lapa


----------



## Dapone (7 Maggio 2017)

quello che dicevo durante il mercato di gennaio. questa stagione sarà un grande rimpianto. 
purtroppo tra condom e silvietto...


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Se non giocasse Sosa, giocherebbe Locatelli (che non è più il Locatelli dell'andata).
> Montolivo è in condizioni quasi impresentabili.
> 
> Oggettivamente c'è poco da fare.



.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

Milan da ufficio indagini. Mi vergogno di questa squadra, di questo allenatore e dei tifosi anche.
Gente che incensa Deulofeu e Suso, che butta melma su un 18enne come Locatelli (da quando non gioca siamo diventati ridicoli) ed esalta un allenatore come questo "coso" che abbiamo.
Curiosità: lo scorso anno Montella con la Samp ha raccolto 25 punti in 26 partite. L'andazzo quest'anno è il medesimo, sebbene sia alla guida di una squadra nettamente superiore alla Samp 2015/2016...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Maggio 2017)

È la quarta stagione di fila dove ci ritroviamo a contestare l'allenatore. Lasciando perdere brocco brocchi che veramente non capiva un c... qualcosa vorrà dire. Abbiamo scarti in campo e abbiamo mediocri in panchina. prendersela solo con quest'ultimo è da ciechi o da stolti


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dispiace ma Montella non può presentare un centrocampo del genere contro la Roma.Tutti e tre gli interpreti lenti,statici,che non fanno filtro e che quindi non possono assolutamente reggere le tre punte davanti che spesso non tornano.Io sono sempre stato dell'idea che il problema maggiore sia assolutamente la squadra che è scarsa,però, stasera, e anche nelle ultime partite,Vincenzo ci sta mettendo del suo.Puoi perdere contro la Roma,ma non così.



chi avrebbe dovuto mettere? sentiamo


----------



## Alex (7 Maggio 2017)

al secondo goal ho smesso di guardare sto scempio


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Maggio 2017)

Che imbarazzo, ci stanno stuprando.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

E niente.. in Europa non ci andremo... se giochiamo così a Bergamo le prendiamo pure


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> PREZZI D'ACQUISTO DEGLI 11 IN CAMPO
> 
> Donnarumma 0
> De Sciglio 0
> ...



lol
Tra l'altro i più costosi sono presi dalla Serie B e dal campionato turco.


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> chi avrebbe dovuto mettere? sentiamo



Locatelli al posto di Sosa.L'argentino è improponibile in tutte e due le fasi.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dispiace ma Montella non può presentare un centrocampo del genere contro la Roma.Tutti e tre gli interpreti lenti,statici,che non fanno filtro e che quindi non possono assolutamente reggere le tre punte davanti che spesso non tornano.Io sono sempre stato dell'idea che il problema maggiore sia assolutamente la squadra che è scarsa,però, stasera, e anche nelle ultime partite,Vincenzo ci sta mettendo del suo.Puoi perdere contro la Roma,ma non così.



Chi abbiamo come riserva in panchina per un centrocampo più rapido e dinamico?


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

La squadra fa pietà, lo sappiamo. Però è stata messa in campo molto male. Ci sono praterie per la Roma. Potevano farci 5 gol in 45 minuti


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Locatelli al posto di Sosa.L'argentino è improponibile in tutte e due le fasi.



così non abbiamo nemmeno chi fa un minimo di verticalizzazioni. Il problema è che questa squadra fa schifo!!! mettetevelo in testa. Qua ci vorranno come MINIMO 4 mercati da 150 mln l'uno, per diventare competitivi ai massimi livelli.

P.S. Locatelli è lento, non mi sembra un fulmine di guerra.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Locatelli al posto di Sosa.L'argentino è improponibile in tutte e due le fasi.



Lo devi anche proteggere un patrimonio come Locatelli.
Basta poco a bruciare un giovane giocatore.


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Penso solo che fra tre partite questo strazio sarà finito. Ormai non sono neanche convinto che contro Bologna e Cagliari vinciamo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Comunque complimenti a voi che avete il fegato di guardare queste partite, e non sto scherzando. Io proprio non ce la farei.


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Milan da ufficio indagini. Mi vergogno di questa squadra, di questo allenatore e dei tifosi anche.
> Gente che incensa Deulofeu e Suso, che butta melma su un 18enne come Locatelli (da quando non gioca siamo diventati ridicoli) ed esalta un allenatore come questo "coso" che abbiamo.
> Curiosità: lo scorso anno Montella con la Samp ha raccolto 25 punti in 26 partite. L'andazzo quest'anno è il medesimo, sebbene sia alla guida di una squadra nettamente superiore alla Samp 2015/2016...



Va' che il tuo Locatelli ci ha deliziato giusto contro il Crotone, non so se c'eri pure tu...


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

sette ha scritto:


> e che fenomeno Lapa



Palesemente inadeguato a questi livelli, per carità si impegna ed ha grinta, ma forse neanche javi moreno era così scarso


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Comunque forse non abbiamo capito il senso della cosa

E' da SETTEMBRE che regaliamo il primo tempo agli avversari. Che regaliamo 1/2 gol, da settembre partiamo con questi HANDICAP. Una cosa che ci porteremo anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## markjordan (7 Maggio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> È la quarta stagione di fila dove ci ritroviamo a contestare l'allenatore. Lasciando perdere brocco brocchi che veramente non capiva un c... qualcosa vorrà dire. Abbiamo scarti in campo e abbiamo mediocri in panchina. prendersela solo con quest'ultimo è da ciechi o da stolti


si ma se metti cc che non coprono...
col catenaccio dell'andata si facevano punti , il gioco con mati e company , maddai


----------



## Lambro (7 Maggio 2017)

Il milan ha un assetto tattico che se non lo fai ai mille all'ora, subisci sempre. Che senso ha voler essere dominanti con mati sosa lapadula (il nostro asse centrale)? Non avrebbe piú senso uno schema piú difensivo? Se ai 4 davanti non riesci ad insegnare di difendere sempre, se alla difesa non insegni di stare piú alta, finisci lungo finisci per concedere tanti 1vs1 quando ti va bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque forse non abbiamo capito il senso della cosa
> 
> E' da SETTEMBRE che regaliamo il primo tempo agli avversari. Che regaliamo 1/2 gol, da settembre partiamo con questi HANDICAP. Una cosa che ci porteremo anche l'anno prossimo.



Pare quasi che ci speri


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Maggio 2017)

Mi vergogno per loro. E Montella, che continuo a difendere, non ci sta capendo niente. Niente. Niente!!!! Ma che centrocampo è? Vangioni?????


----------



## markjordan (7 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> così non abbiamo nemmeno chi fa un minimo di verticalizzazioni. Il problema è che questa squadra fa schifo!!! mettetevelo in testa. Qua ci vorranno come MINIMO 4 mercati da 150 mln l'uno, per diventare competitivi ai massimi livelli.
> 
> P.S. Locatelli è lento, non mi sembra un fulmine di guerra.


ma davanti alla difesa serve


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2017)

Non vedo l'ora che finisca questo strazio, odio queste ultime giornate.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ma davanti alla difesa serve



a noi serve una squadra nuova! questo serve.


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

I veri punti che ci mancano sono quelli con Pescara ed Empoli. Gli altri possono anche starci considerata anche la squadra di schifo che abbiamo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

bertolacci


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Maggio 2017)

Vorrei che mi spiegaste come mai non si può mettere su una squadra un filo più difensiva, senza un trequartista adattato a fare gioco, che dopo 30 minuti è sulle gambe e non ne azzecca più una, non avendo il fisico giusto.
Vorrei che mi spiegaste come mai non si può modificare 'sto cavolo di centrocampo a tre, che sembra il dogma dell'Immacolata Concezione: neanche le figure di lerda in giro per l'Italia ti spingono a cambiare qualcosa contro la Roma?
Vorrei che mi spiegaste perchè a questa squadra manca la grinta, almeno quella.
Squadra di pippe, allenate da un ottuso.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Pare quasi che ci speri



Spero di sbagliarmi ovviamente.

Ah se pensi di provarmi in questo modo pensando, che sono qui a sperare del fallimento del Milan l'anno prossimo, ti sbagli di grosso.


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Sentite, in panchina non abbiamo alternative (Bertolacci?). Questo è lo schifo di quest'anno, e ce lo dobbiamo sorbire ancora per 3 partite. Poi speriamo in investimenti importanti


----------



## Kaw (7 Maggio 2017)

C'è Barbara in tribuna a parlare con Han Li...


----------



## robs91 (7 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> così non abbiamo nemmeno chi fa un minimo di verticalizzazioni. Il problema è che questa squadra fa schifo!!! mettetevelo in testa. Qua ci vorranno come MINIMO 4 mercati da 150 mln l'uno, per diventare competitivi ai massimi livelli.
> 
> P.S. Locatelli è lento, non mi sembra un fulmine di guerra.



Sosa è un ex giocatore.Rallenta il gioco,perde spesso palla sul pressing e in fase difensiva è un telepass.Non basta un qualche lancio azzeccato per riproporlo ogni volta in campo.Almeno LOcatelli ,pur non essendo un fulmine di guerra ti da sicuramente qualcosa di più nella fase passiva.E questa squadra ne ha bisogno visto che gioca con i tre davanti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Dentro Berrtolacci. Tripletta e partita ribaltata. 

Comunque, scherzi a parte... con la rosa che ha in mano Montella (lungi da me difenderlo, perché penso che ultimamente ha perso un pochino la bussola) le soluzioni tattiche sono quelle che sono. Vero che stasera facciamo ridere i polli, ma in panca abbiamo per metà gente fuori forma e il resto un mix di chiaviche e ragazzini.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Queste batoste possono anche essere utili, così si rendono conto che razza di squadra abbiamo.
Spero che davvero non ci credano quando dicono che "si parte da una buona base". 
Qua non c'è nulla, vanno prese le ruspe ed abbattere tutto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Ora è entrato kroos... la partita cambierà, vedrete


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

De Sciglio. ...


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Cioè avete visto De Sciglio. Ma dai ma che squadra...


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> così non abbiamo nemmeno chi fa un minimo di verticalizzazioni. Il problema è che questa squadra fa schifo!!! mettetevelo in testa. Qua ci vorranno come MINIMO 4 mercati da 150 mln l'uno, per diventare competitivi ai massimi livelli.
> 
> P.S. Locatelli è lento, non mi sembra un fulmine di guerra.



Sono d'accordo. 

Stiamo discutendo di lana caprina.
Juventus, Napoli e Roma cambiano gli allenatori, e ogni anno fanno sempre e comunque il loro mini-campionato a tre. 

Abbiamo una rosa che non è solo scarsa, ma proprio abituata alla negatività e alle sconfitte. 
Gente come De Sciglio, Abate, Montolivo e Zapata, i "senatori", perdenti perenni che al di fuori del Milan giocherebbero in squadre di metà classifica...e tutta una serie di gregari meno che mediocri come Poli, Vangioni e Sosa.

Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bonaventura, Locatelli e Suso sono gli unici su cui vale la pena lavorare. Gli altri non c'entrano niente con un club come il Milan.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

entra pure ocampos  boh


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Delufeo il Taarabt spagnolo


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Ogni cavolo di cross in area sempre nel nulla...desolazione


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> bertolacci



Ricordiamo sempre che Nainggolan, Vidal ed Eriksen son costati meno di Bertolacci.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Maggio 2017)

Io vedo solo un gregge di ex giocatori e di ragazzini viziati che si credono forti, come deulofeu e suso. Tutti gli altri sono scarsi. Per questo servono prima uomini come si deve, e poi i giocatori forti. Non un contrasto vinto, l'uomo più vicino al portatore di palla della Roma è sempre a minimo 15/20 metri; e poi camminano tutti. Gente di poco valore, insomma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma si cosa vi meravigliate ?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Bertolacci ahah


----------



## markjordan (7 Maggio 2017)

lapa dall'inizio poi
meglio bacca comunque


----------



## prebozzio (7 Maggio 2017)

Montella ha le sue colpe, su questo non ci piove.

Ma ci rendiamo conto che scendiamo in campo con, oltre al trio delle meraviglie Paletta-Zapata-Vangioni, con il portiere che non si sa se rinnova o no e di cui i media non fanno che parlare, il capitano De Sciglio che pare sia in partenza ed è apertamente contestato dal pubblico, Sosa e Fernandez che sanno che tra un anno saranno riserve o ceduti, Pasalic e Deulofeu in prestito secco e con un futuro da decifrare, Lapadula semplicemente inadeguato a certi livelli?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Un tiro in porta è stato fatto almeno?


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a noi serve una squadra nuova! questo serve.



Si, però, amico mio, spiegami come sia possibile perdere contro Empoli e crotone. Sono superiori a noi anche loro?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Un tiro in porta è stato fatto almeno?


Ma che devi fare con sti cessi.... 
Abbiamo due punte che non giocherebbero neanche in serie D


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si, però, amico mio, spiegami come sia possibile perdere contro Empoli e crotone. Sono superiori a noi anche loro?


Manca oltre alla qualità...la testa, la testa da grande squadra .. la testa di dominare e vincere ovunque. La testa da Milan


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

markjordan ha scritto:


> lapa dall'inizio poi
> meglio bacca comunque



quando gioca uno, si rimpiange l'altro, e viceversa. 

poi sono 2 nani, non ne beccano una di testa, non c'è neanche la possilità di variare il gioco mettendo una prima punta fisica, perchè non c'è. 
non credo che neanche cutrone sfigurerebbe.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Maggio 2017)

Penso che fassone stia seriamente pensando che l anno prossimo in champions league non ci andremo proprio.

Gli conviene chiedere alla proprietà altri 100 milioni.
Perché con questi scarponi non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Maggio 2017)

Mettetevi il cuore in pace, nessuna delle 2 milanesi vuole andare in europa league.
Punto due: Montella sa già di non essere più l'allenatore del milan
Punto tre: La metà di quelli in campo, anzi di più, sa che l'anno prossimo non farà parte di questa squadra.
Punto quattro: Bacca in panchina nel momento cruciale di questo campionato, facciamoci due domande.


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Manca oltre alla qualità...la testa, la testa da grande squadra .. la testa di dominare e vincere ovunque. La testa da Milan



Cioè dobbiamo pensare da grande squadra e nel contempo fare catenaccio?!? Mettetevi d'accordo ragazzi, ognuno fa il suo verso qui


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Ci manca il gol di El mUMMIA


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

comunque fossi in Spalletti Totti lo farei entrare, sicuramente potrebbe segnare anche lui


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Che pena


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Penso che fassone stia seriamente pensando che l anno prossimo in champions league non ci andremo proprio.
> 
> Gli conviene chiedere alla proprietà altri 100 milioni.
> Perché con questi scarponi non si va da nessuna parte


Champions league? Volevi dire Europa league forse..


----------



## Lambro (7 Maggio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Cioè dobbiamo pensare da grande squadra e nel contempo fare catenaccio?!? Mettetevi d'accordo ragazzi, ognuno fa il suo verso qui



La juve fa un catenaccio allucinante, ma riparte veloce e corale,SEMPRE.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Lo zero assoluto proprio...

3 partite al termine della stagione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Maggio 2017)

Questa partita é un pó la fotocopia di Milan -Napoli.
Roma e Napoli sono le squadre con cui ci dovremo confrontare per arrivare al quarto posto (ipotizzando che l'Inter colmi il gap).
Per me é un bene che la differenza si sia palesata evidente sul campo. La nuova dirigenza puó meglio capire dove é necessario operare e se veramente bastano 3-4 innesti di qualitá....

Detto questo, vedendo questa squadra resto sempre piú meravigliato come si sia riusciti ad arrivare ad un passo dalla EL con questa squadra, tanto piú che abbiamo lasciato. 14 punti a Empoli, Crotone, Pescara e Udinese..


----------



## markjordan (7 Maggio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Cioè dobbiamo pensare da grande squadra e nel contempo fare catenaccio?!? Mettetevi d'accordo ragazzi, ognuno fa il suo verso qui


con questi DEVI fare il catenaccio e mancano pure bona roma e il vituperato abate che vale 100 desc...
bacca ha comunque potenzialita' ,


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Lambro ha scritto:


> La juve fa un catenaccio allucinante, ma riparte veloce e corale,SEMPRE.



Ma che catenaccio allucinante dai. Triplicano, fanno alzare le squadre avversarie per sfruttare gli spazi di gioco, ma non fanno assolutamente catenaccio.


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Maggio 2017)

Ad ogni contrasto e su ogni pallone aereo sembra uno scontro tra un peso massimo e un peso piuma... tra i tanti problemi su cui lavorare per il futuro è che continuiamo ad insistere, dalla mediana in su, su gente brevilinea o leggera. In rosa, eccezion fatta per Kucka, non c'è un muscolare che è uno. È vero che nel calcio i giocatori non si comprano a chili, il Barcelona ha dominato per anni in Europa con la squadra piena di gente con in fisico di m... unica differenza: avevano dei piedi LEGGERMENTE migliori dei nostri...


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Guardate che Bertolacci è il miglior centrocampista che abbiamo. E ho detto tutto.


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Ocampos vatti a sparare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Maggio 2017)

Quanto facciamo schifo...per fortuna la stagione è quasi finita


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Comunque è un'idea intelligente Ocampos al posto di Vangioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Facciamo talmente schifo che quelli sotto di noi sono pure peggio


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

mezza squadra titolare sa gia di cambiare aria..nel preclosing c era un altra testa.
Sta cosa non la vedo in negativo..mi fa piacere sapere che certi elementi saranno segati o accomodati in tribuna.


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Deulofeu ce la fa a passarla senza aspettare un secondo di troppo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Maggio 2017)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Mettetevi il cuore in pace, nessuna delle 2 milanesi vuole andare in europa league.
> Punto due: Montella sa già di non essere più l'allenatore del milan
> Punto tre: La metà di quelli in campo, anzi di più, sa che l'anno prossimo non farà parte di questa squadra.
> Punto quattro: Bacca in panchina nel momento cruciale di questo campionato, facciamoci due domande.



1 e 2 penso non siano per nulla vere.
Il Milan oggi non ha perso per scelta, ma per inferioritá e per il punto 3.
Montella sará l'allenatore del Milan.

3 e 4 condivido.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Quanti ne prendiamo Bergamo ?

Edit: 1-2.. la vedo comunque durissima..


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Pasalic.


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Andiamo


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Pasalic

1-2


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Due attaccanti OSCENI. Grazie geometra.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Non pareggeremo mai...


----------



## ignaxio (7 Maggio 2017)

se riacciuffiamo questa partita è uno scandalo ahahha


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mezza squadra titolare sa gia di cambiare aria..nel preclosing c era un altra testa.
> Sta cosa non la vedo in negativo..mi fa piacere sapere che certi elementi saranno segati o accomodati in tribuna.



concordo. 

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Crox93 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma mettetelo punta Pasalic, tanto peggio di Lapadula e Bacca


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Non illudiamoci. Perdiamo lo stesso.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

El Mummia

1-3


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

El Shaarawy


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

grande Pasa!

e poi......


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

sto crestina di melma, giusto contro di noi segna.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ecco


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Non illudiamoci. Perdiamo lo stesso.



Pessimismo e fastidio


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

E te pareva


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> El Mummia
> 
> 1-3



Come non detto


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Vedete cosa vuol dire avere una prima punta di fisico?!? Noi due ciofeche.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Era quotato ?


----------



## Crox93 (7 Maggio 2017)

Scontatissimo il gol del fenomeno da baraccone


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

Lo sapevo che ci avrebbe segnato sto maledetto


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Mai na gioia


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E te pareva



L hai pure detto


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

vinciamo 4 a 3 secondo me


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

L'immancabile goal dell'ex, con noi è sempre una regola, mai un'eccezione


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Che difesa...


----------



## Kaw (7 Maggio 2017)

Non ci lasciano nenache un briciolo di illusione...


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Pessimismo e fastidio



Troppo facile...


----------



## IDRIVE (7 Maggio 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Vedete cosa vuol dire avere una prima punta di fisico?!? Noi due ciofeche.


Ma infatti... due gol e la sponda per il terzo. Continuiamo a dire che è un cesso o che sta facendo la stagione della vita. La sostanza è che cesso o non cesso, loro il centravanti ce l'hanno, noi abbiamo due ectoplasmi.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Maggio 2017)

Che vergogna.


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Certo che potevano farcene tranquillamente 6-7 è?

Mah, che roba.


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Madonna Paletta da asilo...


----------



## Alex (7 Maggio 2017)

El sharaawy poteva segnare solo contro noi LOL


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

quanto è scarso deulofeu madò


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Se si presenta ridendo anche stasera prendo la tv e la lancio dalla finestra.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vinciamo 4 a 3 secondo me



Con tripletta di Ocampos


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quanto è scarso deulofeu madò



All'inizio c'era l'effetto sorpresa. Ora gli avversari lo conoscono. E non è Messi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Sapete se a Bergamo Romagnoli rientra?


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Con tripletta di Ocampos



doppietta di descoglio


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> All'inizio c'era l'effetto sorpresa. Ora gli avversari lo conoscono. E non è Messi.


Lo penso anche io... poi la porta neanche la vede..


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Eeh ma Dzeko è scarso. ..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Sapete se a Bergamo Romagnoli rientra?


Se non rientra perdiamo sicuro


----------



## Garrincha (7 Maggio 2017)

Bacca in panchina dal derby è inspiegabile, neanche entra come sostituto, dev'essere in rotta totale con Montella o lo hanno già venduto e non vogliono infortuni gravi


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Che vergogna. 

Rigore e Paletta espulso.


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Paletta alla quattordicesima espulsione


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Pure un altro rosso. Dei geni sono


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

altro rosso....avanti così


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io... poi la porta neanche la vede..



vogliamo parlare dei cross rasoterra sul portiere, suo marchio di fabbrica?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Che pena


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Ahhahahahaahhahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Mamma mia che vergogna


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

Quanti anni sono che la Rom ci stupra in casa?


----------



## Alfabri (7 Maggio 2017)

Quanti cross abbiamo messo?!? Cosa ne ha cavato lapadula? Un cartellino giallo. E con Bacca sarebbe stato lo stesso. Punto.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

che vergogna


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

gigio aveva preso pure questa.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Se non torna Romagnoli contro l'Atalanta abbiamo Vangioni, Zapata, Gomez e De Sciglio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Maggio 2017)

Perdere ok...ma finire in 10 ogni seconda partita e qualcosa d'inaccettabile.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (7 Maggio 2017)

C'è da vergognarsi a tifare sta squadra. Sarebbe già un passo avanti se i prossimi giocatori li comprassimo almeno intelligenti, non dico forti.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Bah.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

57esima espulsione del'anno
gran milan. gran paletta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Espulsioni a gogo


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Maggio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se non torna Romagnoli contro l'Atalanta abbiamo Vangioni, Paletta, Gomez e De Sciglio.



Paletta non credo, dal momento che è appena stato espulso. Vangioni, Gomez, Zapata e De Sciglio... e si sogna!


----------



## admin (7 Maggio 2017)

Io continuo a ripete che è una pazzia, un autentico suicidio, ripartire da ridolini.

Sarebbe un errore da dilettanti. Esiziale.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Maggio 2017)

inaccettabile aver mollato così, con la roma che ci ridicolizza in casa. 

vergognoso.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Maggio 2017)

ma in difesa chi gioca la prossima?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Maggio 2017)

se vedo anche solo uno di questi schifosi infami di melma l'anno prossimo do fuoco a Milanello....infami schifosi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Maggio 2017)

Squadra totalmente allo sbando. Emblematico il rosso a Paletta. Non ha senso..


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

Risultato che rispecchia perfettamente la netta differenza di qualità tra le due rose in campo. E' inutile prendersela, sono nettamente più forti.


----------



## David Gilmour (7 Maggio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se non torna Romagnoli contro l'Atalanta abbiamo Vangioni, Paletta, Gomez e De Sciglio.



No, Paletta è stato espulso quindi non c'è. Avremo Vangioni-Gomez-Zapata-De Sciglio. Aiuto, ma vabbé chissene, ormai.

PS: ennesima espulsione per colpa di Zapata che guardava una figa in quarta fila. Quattro fischioni in casa. Vai Vinz, ora due risate in conferenza e tutti a casa. A cominciare da te e, prima di te, quegli schifosi con la maglia rossonera addosso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma perché per i telecronisti Sky quando ci sono i cinesi dell'inter in tribuna dicono.... Zhang e quando ci sono quelli del Milan li chiamano "i cinesi del Milan" e non Li?...


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ripete che è una pazzia, un autentico suicidio, ripartire da ridolini.
> 
> Sarebbe un errore da dilettanti. Esiziale.


Il mio sogno è Conte, se si può prendere. Altrimenti chi prendiamo? Boh.


----------



## Alex (7 Maggio 2017)

ma che scandalo è?


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

0 recupero che umiliazione


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Pure il rosso. L'ennesimo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Maggio 2017)

4 GOL dalla roma In casa non gli prendemmo neanche nel nostro periodo super nero con Fergutroll


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma in difesa chi gioca la prossima?



De Sciglio, Gomez, Zapata, Vangioni se non recupera Romagnoli.


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

I due maiali hanno lasciato le macerie. Ci vorranno anni per arrivare almeno alla dignità


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se vedo anche solo uno di questi schifosi infami di melma l'anno prossimo do fuoco a Milanello....infami schifosi


Penso che molti di questi scarpari non li vedremo mai più, fortunatamente.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ormai non riesco più ad arrabbiarmi, mi sono abituato a questo schifo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2017)

Via tutti a calci nel culo, dall'allenatore ai giocatori. La Roma e' piu' forte ma cosi' e' vergognoso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Maggio 2017)

Danno meriti alla Roma senza rendersi conto che l'unico motivo per cui hanno fatto quello che volevano siamo noi.. 
sta rometta non è neanche tutto sto granché.. siamo noi ad essere cessi completi


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma perché per i telecronisti Sky quando ci sono i cinesi dell'inter in tribuna dicono.... Zhang e quando ci sono quelli del Milan li chiamano "i cinesi del Milan" e non Li?...



perche i nostri sono i cinesi falziii


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ripete che è una pazzia, un autentico suicidio, ripartire da ridolini.
> 
> Sarebbe un errore da dilettanti. Esiziale.



A me sta bene che arrivi un altro allenatore, ma dev'essere uno migliore senza timor di smentita.

Non certo un bollito come Mancini. Inoltre, i Conte e i Simeone non ci vengono se devono allenare Montolivo e Zapata.


----------



## JohnShepard (7 Maggio 2017)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> I due maiali hanno lasciato le macerie. Ci vorranno anni per arrivare almeno alla dignità



Già


----------



## The Ripper (7 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a ripete che è una pazzia, un autentico suicidio, ripartire da ridolini.
> 
> Sarebbe un errore da dilettanti. Esiziale.



lo credo anche io ma mancano alternative
mancini ti distrugge l'ambiente

donnarumma6,5
de sciglio 5
paletta 4
zapata 5
vangioni 4
sosa 5,5
mati 4,5
pasalici 6
deulofeu 5
suso 5
lapadula 4,5

montella 4


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Comunque guardiamo il lato positivo di questa partita, dopo di questa ne mancano solo 3.


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Via tutti a calci nel culo, dall'allenatore ai giocatori. La Roma e' piu' forte ma cosi' e' vergognoso.



vorrei metterti in una cucina e vedere se riesci a cucinare qualcosa di buono con il letame


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> No, Paletta è stato espulso quindi non c'è. Avremo Vangioni-Gomez-Zapata-De Sciglio. Aiuto, ma vabbé chissene, ormai.
> 
> PS: ennesima espulsione per colpa di Zapata che guardava una figa in quarta fila. Quattro fischioni in casa. Vai Vinz, ora due risate in conferenza e tutti a casa. A cominciare da te e, prima di te, quegli schifosi con la maglia rossonera addosso.



Si, scusa, volevo scrivere Zapata, mi è uscito Paletta... sarà lo sconforto del subconscio e dell'inconcio.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Maggio 2017)

Pretendo una rivoluzione.
Se non ci sarà l'anno prossimo troverò di meglio da fare.Ho seguito quest'anno soprattutto per il cambio di dirigenza ma l'anno prossimo senza gente seria in campo non ne vale più la pena


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Maggio 2017)

Mentalmente e fisicamente a pezzi. Montella sta facendo disastri negli ultimi mesi. Speriamo finisca presto la stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vorrei metterti in una cucina e vedere se riesci a cucinare qualcosa di buono con il letame


Forchielli in panchina allora


----------



## siioca (7 Maggio 2017)

Questa è la nostra dimensione, siamo anni luci dietro Roma e Napoli, con la Juve non c è paragone, ci vorranno anni prima di raggiungere il livello di queste squadre.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, scusa, volevo scrivere Zapata, mi è uscito Paletta... sarà lo sconforto del subconscio e dell'inconcio.



Zapata manda in panico tutti. Nel caos generale, peggiora ulteriormente le cose.
Ed è pure un senatore dello spogliatoio.


----------



## de sica (7 Maggio 2017)

Ma perche fergutroll ha vinto con una squadra inferiore, 2 anni fa?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Maggio 2017)

Che batosta, la differenza di valori già sulla carta pareva evidente ma sul campo è stata ancora più netta. Fa male perdere così, vedere il Milan in difficoltà fino a questi livelli è difficile, ma nulla è perduto; il sesto posto è ancora saldamente nelle nostre mani, siamo fautori del nostro destino. Spero che i calciatori tengano all'Europa League quanto i tifosi, perché a volte qualche dubbio sorge.
Ora portiamo a termine dignitosamente la stagione e poi sotto con la ricostruzione, con la speranza viva di un futuro roseo. Forza Milan!


----------



## 97lorenzo (7 Maggio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> A me sta bene che arrivi un altro allenatore, ma dev'essere uno migliore senza timor di smentita.
> 
> Non certo un bollito come Mancini. Inoltre, i Conte e i Simeone non ci vengono se devono allenare Montolivo e Zapata.



perdonami ma secondo te con questi giocatori un tecnico top avrebbe fatto meglio?


----------



## Superpippo80 (7 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi, centrocampo con Sosa Pasalic e Mati. Di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma 7
De sciglio 3
Paletta 4
Zapata 4
Vangioni 3 Ocampos s.v.
Sosa 3
Pasalic 5
Matias 4 Bertolacci 5
Suso 5
Deulofeu 5
Lapadula 5

Peccato che l'miracoloso Montella non ha fatto giocare Darmian, Thiago Silva, Varanne, Bernat, Eriksen, Fabregas, Verratti, Douglas Costa, Hazard e Morata


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2017)

Risultato che va stretto alla Roma, senza Donnarumma finiva 7-1 e non ci sarebbe stato nulla da ridire.

Bravi un po' tutti


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, centrocampo con Sosa Pasalic e Mati. Di cosa stiamo parlando?



colpa dell allenatore che doveva trasformarli in iniesta fabregas xavi pirlo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (7 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> De sciglio 3
> Paletta 4
> Zapata 4
> ...



Perchè 3 a Sosa? A me pare che sia stato l'unico che abbia fatto qualche giocata intelligente. Anche se ammetto di non aver visto il primo tempo.


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 7
> De sciglio 3
> Paletta 4
> Zapata 4
> ...


allenatore pessimo come si fa a lasciare in tribuna questi giocatori?


----------



## siioca (7 Maggio 2017)

Doctore ha scritto:


> colpa dell allenatore che doveva trasformarli in iniesta fabregas xavi pirlo



Non è colpa del nostro allenatore se il Milan non ha piu giocatori del livello di iniesta fabregas xavi pirlo.


----------



## Doctore (7 Maggio 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> Non è colpa del nostro allenatore se il Milan non ha piu giocatori del livello di iniesta fabregas xavi pirlo.



fidati che con conte o simeone a ottobre avevamo gia vinto il campionato...


Ovviamente e' ironia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Maggio 2017)

Bravo Donnarumma, alla fine era quasi in lacrime,

Montella ha perso la squadra, ma anche lui pare non aver più voglia, manco ci ha provato a cambiare qualcosa.

L'unica cosa positiva è che forse Fassone si rende conto che questa rosa è da modificare almeno per la metà
mi sorprenderei se non arrivassero almeno 12 nuovi giocatori.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> perdonami ma secondo te con questi giocatori un tecnico top avrebbe fatto meglio?



Assolutamente no.
Neanche Guardiola, Ancelotti e Conte insieme potrebbbero fare molto con gente cone Zapata e Vangioni.


----------



## Victorss (7 Maggio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Che batosta, la differenza di valori già sulla carta pareva evidente ma sul campo è stata ancora più netta. Fa male perdere così, vedere il Milan in difficoltà fino a questi livelli è difficile, ma nulla è perduto; il sesto posto è ancora saldamente nelle nostre mani, siamo fautori del nostro destino. Spero che i calciatori tengano all'Europa League quanto i tifosi, perché a volte qualche dubbio sorge.
> Ora portiamo a termine dignitosamente la stagione e poi sotto con la ricostruzione, con la speranza viva di un futuro roseo. Forza Milan!


Io fossi in te non ci spererei troppo, si vede il linguaggio del corpo questi hanno mollato sia fisicamente che psicologicamente. A Bergamo ne prendiamo altri 3.


----------



## R41D3N (7 Maggio 2017)

Prestazione indecorosa, uno scempio. Ma come si fa a scendere in campo con questo atteggiamento? 
Indegni di indossare questa maglia. Vergognatevi tutti. Paletta su tutti, osceno, ha 3 gol sulla coscienza. Umiliati da una squadra che era stata stuprata dalla Lazio una settimana fa e che da tempo faceva ridere i polli. Stiamo finendo la stagione in picchiata come ogni anno. Non arriveremo mai sesti.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io fossi in te non ci spererei troppo, si vede il linguaggio del corpo questi hanno mollato sia fisicamente che psicologicamente. A Bergamo ne prendiamo altri 3.



Anche tu studioso del linguaggio del corpo? Mi fa piacere


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Io non valuto Montella, non in questa stagione, avevamo una rosa da sesto/ottavo posto e siamo sesti.

La partita di oggi è stata scandalosa ma per gli interpreti.

Locatelli contro il Crotone ha giocato male, si preferiva Sosa oggi Sosa ha giocato male.

L'alternativa a Mati Fernandez era Bertolacci o Montolivo

L'alternativa a Pasalic era Poli o Montolivo

L'alternativa a Suso era Honda o Ocampos

L'alternativa a Deleufou era mettere Suso a sinistra e fare giocare Ocampos o Honda

L'alternativa a Lapadula era Bacca

L'alternativa a De Sciglio era Calabria che fino a ieri nessuno voleva in campo in quanto acerbo

L'alternativa a Vangioni era De Sciglio a sinistra e Calabria a destra

L'alternativa a Zapata e Paletta erano Gomez e Gabbia (un primavera).

Indisponibili: Kucka (squalifica), Antonelli, Romagnoli, Abate, Bonaventura.

Parlate di catenaccio, di rimanere chiusi, con i suddetti? Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?

Con Kucka squalificato il catenaccio non puoi farlo a prescindere sopratutto se hai un Montolivo che è appena tornato da un infortunio di quasi un anno e a fine stagione in condizione psicofisica non ai livelli di Dicembre.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

In parte sono "contento" di queste umiliazioni, così si accorgono tutti del reale valore di questa squadra.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Maggio 2017)

Montella se non altro era riuscito a tenere unito il gruppo fino al closing, poi li ha persi
anche il fatto di continuare a dire che il livello della squadra è quello che è giustifica i giocatori che poi vanno a fare queste figure qua


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2017)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In parte sono "contento" di queste umiliazioni, così si accorgono tutti del reale valore di questa squadra.



Quello che ho pensato io , almeno si rendono conto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che ho pensato io , almeno si rendono conto



Lo sanno già. Non serve giocare per perdere, sono scarsi di loro


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Maggio 2017)

Per fortuna da domani si torna a parlare di calcio mercatoo


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2017)

Va fatta tabula rasa, cederei quasi tutti ma è ovviamente impossibile. Per questo mettiamoci in testa che ci vorranno almeno due anni prima di tornare competitivi.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Maggio 2017)

Squadra super ferma, giocavano in infradito.

Vabbè, come al solito abbiamo finito il campionato a Marzo. Ci siamo abituati ormai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Per fortuna da domani si torna a parlare di calcio mercatoo



Calciomercato fuffa dei giornalai, per quello vero purtrppo ci sono ancora 3 partite strazianti di mezzo.


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Maggio 2017)

Non sono questi punti persi quelli per cui mi dispiace,ma quelli contro le piccole.La squadra è obiettivamente di una scarsità imbarazzante,spero che sia fatto un mercato serio perché si deve correre ai ripari.


----------



## 1972 (7 Maggio 2017)

basta co sti nani da circo aridateme il bomber, l'armadio a due ante, il panzer che de sti gnomi me so rotto il *****!
ps.come dare torto a raiola? a parita' di ingaggio la si va dove si gioca per qualcosa di importante......


----------



## Crox93 (7 Maggio 2017)

Sono in vacanza da un po, si sapeva


----------



## 1972 (7 Maggio 2017)

aspetto i fenomeni del forum quelli che hanno schifato dzeko. dove siete?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Non sono questi punti persi quelli per cui mi dispiace,ma quelli contro le piccole.La squadra è obiettivamente di una scarsità imbarazzante,spero che sia fatto un mercato serio perché si deve correre ai ripari.



Il discorso dei punti persi è giusto, ma perdere così in casa contro questi che fanno ridere da settimane è inaccettabile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Maggio 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> aspetto i fenomeni del forum quelli che hanno schifato dzeko. dove siete?



"Piuttosto tanto vale rimanere con Bacca" (cit.)


----------



## James Watson (7 Maggio 2017)

Scusate l'ignoranza ma perché Antonelli è indisponibile?


----------



## Ambrole (7 Maggio 2017)

Dzeko é proprio una pippa eh.....in 25 minuti ce ne ha fatti due, sempre per dire che un giocatore li davanti con un po di stazza, male non fa...cmq con topogigio al posto di zapata forse sta partita la pareggiavamo


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza ma perché Antonelli è indisponibile?



Infortunato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infortunato.



Strano.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Maggio 2017)

Donnarmuma 8
Vangioni 4
Paletta 4
Zapata 6
De Sciglio 4,5
Sosa 4
Mati 4
Pasalic 5
Deulofeu 4
Suso 4,5
Lapadula 4

Bertolacci 6,5
Ocampos 6
Gomez sv


Montella 2 questo ormai è sicuro della conferma e non vuole assolutamente fare il preliminare di EL a Luglio, vorrebbe dire stagione ridicola in campionato. da esonero immediato

Una delle peggiori partite di sempre del milan, mi sono veramente vergognato


----------



## Ambrole (8 Maggio 2017)

Donnarumma 7,5
De sciglio 5
Paletta 3
Zapata 3
Vangioni 4
Pasalic 5
Sosa 4,5
Mati 4,5
Suso 5
Lapadula 5
Delufeu 5,5

Bertolacci 5
Ocampos 6


----------



## Serginho (8 Maggio 2017)

Tutto quello di buono fatto finora da Montella e' stato buttato alle ortiche. Stasera pareva di vedere il Milan degli anni scorsi. Reparti completamente scollegati fra di loro, zero idee in fase offensiva, attaccanti abbastanza fermi, poi a questo aggiungi i soliti errori individuali ed ecco il risultato finale. Da una parte si puo' capire che la squadra abbia mollato dopo aver dato tanto nella prima parte di stagione, dopo i tanti infortuni di giocatori chiave e probabilmente anche dopo il closing...ma il rispetto per i tifosi dov'e'? Rosa da rivoluzionare nei prossimi 3 anni


----------



## 666psycho (8 Maggio 2017)

Saranno felici quelli che non vogliono il sesto posto...


----------



## Black (8 Maggio 2017)

se non altro, questo finale di stagione pessimo qualcosa di positivo c'è. Se la nuova proprietà vuole puntare alla qualificazione in champions penso sia CHIARISSIMO che non bastano un paio di innesti, ma serve un mercato massiccio. A Dicembre dopo la vittoria in supercoppa sembravamo uno squadrone pieno di giovani fortissimi e già pronti, questa invece è la realtà. Basta che siamo senza 3 titolari e le prendiamo da chiunque (non che la Roma sia scarsa).


----------



## J&B (8 Maggio 2017)

Tutto da rifare.


----------



## Pampu7 (8 Maggio 2017)

Ci sono almeno 7 nomi sicuri da rimpiazzare per l'anno prossimo tra cessioni e non rinnovi dei prestiti.
de sciglio
deulofeu
honda
ocampos
mati
bacca
pasalic

poi c'è gente come bertolacci poli ecc. ma chi se li prende???


----------



## peppe75 (8 Maggio 2017)

Questa volta la colpa più grave è quella di Montella che non ha avuto il coraggio di mettere mai due punte vere..visto il nostro latitare in zona gol e l'aver presentato un centrocampo lento e macchinoso!! Un allenatore che mostra mancanza di attributi io l'anno prossimo non lo voglio!!


----------



## koti (8 Maggio 2017)

Che cesso Dzeko.
cit.


----------



## Pivellino (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> *[FONT=&]*
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Roma (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Emerson, Manolas, Fazio, Juan Jesus; De Rossi, Paredes; Salah, Nainggolan, Perotti; Dzeko.*[/FONT]



Ecco, non serviva vedere la partita per capire come sarebbe potuta andare, salvo un suicidio della Roma. Bastava leggere le formazioni. Mi dispiace per chi non ha capito che questo sarebbe stato un anno di transizione e che serviranno almeno quattro (4) anni per vedere una squadra competitiva. Mi dispiace per voi che siete delusi e che avete bisogno comunque di qualcuno da offendere, da linciare (anche mancando Fester e il nano) ma questa è la dura realtà. Sarà bene che vi svegliate.
ps. io ero a cena fuori e me la sono goduta al ristorante, nonostante la sconfitta. Ed ho fatto bene.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Maggio 2017)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Questa volta la colpa più grave è quella di Montella che non ha avuto il coraggio di mettere mai due punte vere..visto il nostro latitare in zona gol e l'aver presentato un centrocampo lento e macchinoso!! Un allenatore che mostra mancanza di attributi io l'anno prossimo non lo voglio!!



Per me la strategia di Montella ieri non era mala o almeno non poteva fare di più, chiudersi dietro e cosi avere spazi in avanti per Deulofeu, Suso e gli inserimenti di Pasalic... ma poi cosa fa si Vangioni svaglia un controllo semplice con Paletta e Zapata in stato di shock, per la abissale differenza di qualità con la rosa della Roma ieri il Milan per fare risultato non poteva svagliare NULLA, invece abbiamo visto una collezione di errori clamorosi, De Sciglio contro Perotti, Vangioni contro Sala, Paletta e Zapata contro Dzeko, Sosa contro Nainggolan, davero troppa la differenza...


----------



## francoBaresi (8 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali:
> *[FONT=&]*
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Zapata, Paletta, Vangioni; Pasalic, Sosa, Fernandez; Suso, Lapadula, Deulofeu.
> 
> *[/FONT][FONT=&]*Roma (4-2-3-1): Szczesny; Emerson, Manolas, Fazio, Juan Jesus; De Rossi, Paredes; Salah, Nainggolan, Perotti; Dzeko.*[/FONT]



Formazione sbagliata da Montella. Calabria e Locatelli in panca per far giocare Vangioni e Sosa gridano vendetta!


----------



## zlatan (8 Maggio 2017)

francoBaresi ha scritto:


> Formazione sbagliata da Montella. Calabria e Locatelli in panca per far giocare Vangioni e Sosa gridano vendetta!



Calabria si è infortunato in mattinata, era in panca per fare numero. Locatelli poteva giocare è vero ma non è Fabregas, non sarebbe cambiato nente...


----------



## francoBaresi (8 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Calabria si è infortunato in mattinata, era in panca per fare numero. Locatelli poteva giocare è vero ma non è Fabregas, non sarebbe cambiato nente...



Ah cavolo, mi spiace, non avevo letto questa notizia ieri 
Speriamo si riprenda presto


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Maggio 2017)

Ero a Londra e ho cercato apposta uno sport pub per vedere questo scempio pur di non perdere nemmeno una partita del mio Milan. Che dire , delusione totale, forse era meglio passare la serata in un altro modo


----------

